# 12/12 From Seed



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

This will be an experimental thread to see what we can come up with.... I will be doing an assortment of VERY unorthodox methods known to the growing community.....       Thanks and enjoy....  feel free to post any knowledge, or if you'd like to participate and do your own experiments feel free here....    eace:


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

I have some F1 of an undisclosed strain....  sat/indica....   sat being dom....

I will sprout half of the seeds under 18L/6D.....(Group A)

I will sprout half under 12/12 of lighting..........(Group B)

I will then take half (50%) and revert to veg....(call it group B1)

I will then take half and continue to flower.......(call it group B2)

No theory..... we'll just let the story unfold.....


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

CoCo..... that's what we'll do... nice and clean... and lets ya feel like you're still getting dirty... ya know....   I'll sprout in CoCo....probably in a small container... no need to get specific on containers and such... any containter will work.... then I'll move the CoCo into a 2" net pot and we'll get her going.....   DWC shall be the vehicle and a cross of my own :yay:  Strawberry Cough (gifted years ago) and mystery#1.....  I get 2 phenos when I run these beans.... both lean sativa.....  Well I have some stuff to put together and get those beans in some water....  eace:


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, The seeds are in a cup of water to get them to crack quickly for me... then as soon as I see the crack we'll get em swimming....


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 13, 2007)

Now that is what I am talking about!  I am game on with you for this little experiment.  I will do a few Apollo 11 F2s.:farm: :ccc:


----------



## Berry_Coughin' (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is a photo borrowed from a grower.

Plant was sprouted under 12/12

If one was to let this plant grow under a longer light cycle and wait for sex to show, then switch too flower, what you will end up with is a very much larger plant.

With 12/12 from the beginning we keep the growth to a minimum, some yield sacrifice, but without sacrificing quality.

:ccc:


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 14, 2007)

The pic is from Atmosphere, and I have posted it before here.  If you wanted to have a 'born in flower' grow-a-long, you could have just stopped my grow journal.  Every seed for the last month or so has been germed in flower.  This is not a new method for this board either.  I feel very strongly that it should be pointed out, that this is an ADVANCED method of growing.  This board is growing by leaps and bounds and many inexperienced growers are registering daily.  To mislead them by impling that they can have a plant like Atmoshere's pic on their first grow is wrong.  I would definately advise any new growers to utilize the BASIC GUIDELINES outlined in the grow faqs on the board, the reliable method of vegging to preflowers is a much better course for the inexperienced grower.

To go on to another board and post this:

"There are people on Marijuana Passion.com who believe this is IMPOSSIBLE.... I tried to explain my position on this method and was banned.... *** eace:"

was pretty stupid barry, it is obvious 'Magoo' just turned around reregistered after being banned for sending rude private messages.

Lemme ask you this.  Why all the games buddy?  Are you trying to pretend to have come up with this method?  Have a look around, nearly everything has been discussed on this board at one time or another.

Why not just grow plants and share pics without all the 'hooplah'?


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 14, 2007)

Just another way to grow is all I'm getting from all this. I'm in to try it but how is this an advanced method. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't you bust a seed, let it get 1 or 2 leaf sets, and put it in 12/12. 

This is the info that I've been gathering from other boards and people. If I'm wrong, and I may very well be, please guide me right.

Since this has been discussed here is there a link that you know of so I can do more researech on this topic.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 14, 2007)

schlendrake said:
			
		

> Just another way to grow is all I'm getting from all this. I'm in to try it but how is this an advanced method. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't you bust a seed, let it get 1 or 2 leaf sets, and put it in 12/12.
> 
> This is the info that I've been gathering from other boards and people. If I'm wrong, and I may very well be, please guide me right.
> 
> Since this has been discussed here is there a link that you know of so I can do more researech on this topic.


 
I was actually hoping Atmosphere might offer up a few tips, but basically, you hit her with max food and light under optimal conditions at day one.  Does this seem like good advice for an inexperienced grower to you?  I am nearly 6 weeks in to this and when I have finished a few I will post pics and details...until then I will try and get my teacher over to tell you more ok?  If you like, pm me and I will link you to where he posts at.


----------



## KADE (Mar 14, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> ...Why not just grow plants and share pics without all the 'hooplah'?


 
Well said mang!


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 14, 2007)

I think people should respect the e man, because he knows what he's talking about!!!  :aok:


----------



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> I think people should respect the e man, because he knows what he's talking about!!! :aok:


 
He's a nooob! 

hahaha j/k eman!!  He is a quick learner.. and isn't afraid to try new things... I'm pretty sure my next grow i'm goin all dwc in 5 gallon buckets... and i'm gonna try something different in each one... 
I finally got my Pine Oil additive... so we'll have all kinda stuff goin on..


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell ye E-man know what he talking about , he helped me wit my first grow cant wait to see thoses pics u speak about


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow...thanks guys....KADE is right, I am still a noob.   I guess...unless I suddenly decide my way is best and further research is unnecessary, then I will always be a noob.   I personaly think I would die if I couldn't learn.  Just another curious guy questioning authority is all, same reason I tried weed in the first place.

I will post pics late tonight, flower room is in darkness right now.  I wasn't sure anyone was that curious, and right now most are only halfway...but looking good.:aok:

Thanks again for saying nice things , I sure am glad peeps get something from my posts, whether enlightening or entertaining. 

Eman:ccc:


----------



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

Well once u can teach ppl as much as your teachers can... u can be a teacher yourself... so ur good to go.  I'm just waiting for the day u get away from the derrrrty dirt.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 18, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Well once u can teach ppl as much as your teachers can... u can be a teacher yourself... so ur good to go. I'm just waiting for the day u get away from the derrrrty dirt.


 
LOL...I might this winter bro, just for you and Stoney. 

Well...this thread is in the hydro section, but I promised some pics. I would rather Atmosphere drop by and give us some advice on this method, but if he doesn't, I can link you guys to a new journal by him in English...drop me a pm.

I will offer tips and as always pics in my journal as everything is 'born in flower'.

All three plants opened first true leaves on 02/02/07. 

First pic is DF99 x 'clips', a vigorous hybrid. She began flowering at about 3 weeks, this pic was taken today...she probably has 3-4 weeks to go.

Second pic is a strong sativa dom, Cherry Malawi. Preflowerd at 4 weeks. Probably has 7 weeks + to go.

Third pic is a 99% sativa...probably landrace, Swazi Safari. She grew to 14" and preflowered at 5th week from birth. She could have 10 more weeks to go. If I had not topped her, it's possible she would be 4 feet tall or more.

Anyway, just an idea for you on how this method allows me to grow in warmer temps by flowering at night...and no veg or clones needed. I also use this method to grow long flowering huge outdoor plants indoor. As you can see no special 'auto-flowering' strain necessary to flower from seed...and I can and do take clones from these.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

i suggest anyone new, to atleast get one grow and harvest under there belt before tweeking there grows, each grow is much differant from the next. y0 em, what did u flower those under?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 18, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> i suggest anyone new, to atleast get one grow and harvest under there belt before tweeking there grows, each grow is much differant from the next. y0 em, what did u flower those under?


 
Dank u r righ on that man. Im on my 2nd grow and sence i changed the cfl's (did it during flowing last grow)to the 45watter this time in veg. And im getting results then last grow. There growing fatser steam stiffing up, and only now am i thinking on different ways to grow each 1 because i kinda know what minor problems to look for and much more careful not to stress it


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

thats exactly what iam talking about, you adapt and realize how to correct each's defualt  thats learning man. right on.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 19, 2007)

U know.. i never even thought about flowering from seed... granted im still in my first grow.. but im glad that i seen this thread.. cuz it just has never even crossd my mind... question tho... i took clones and let them grow for about a week.. then started flowering.. im doing this just to see the sex of the plants... but i was thinking that they would just have a little bitty bud on them not even enough to do anything with... so is it posable that they will keep growing under 12/12 and get big enough to get some sort of yeald from?


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 19, 2007)

here check it out... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10329


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

yield really depends on how optimal your grow room is, the better grow conditions, the better the yield. amoung other things.


----------



## KADE (Mar 19, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> LOL...I might this winter bro, just for you and Stoney.


 
Well I just wanna see what kinda crap u whip up... once u experience the speed of hydro growth. (for example.. your hydrocloner)


----------

